# I am Legend



## pitonpeludo (Dec 17, 2007)

I just got finished watching this movie in IMAX (so glad I live within 30 minutes ). I thought it was done really well, especially with connecting certain details and such.


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Dec 17, 2007)

OMG i wanna see that movie soo bad i just love will smith and i've heard great stuff about the movie!


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 17, 2007)

Just saw t last night.

Good movie. Basically it could be 28 Days later 3 (a better 28 Days later, even?)

"28 Days Later", "28 Weeks Later", "2.8 Years Later". 

The Dark Knight Trailer was /awesome/.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Dec 17, 2007)

Actually, this is a remake of a remake of a screenplay based on a novel. _Omega Man_ in 1971 was remade from _Last Man on Earth_ in 1964, all based on the 1954 novel _I am Legend_
Frankly, I think they did best on their third try, really


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 17, 2007)

pitonpeludo said:
			
		

> Actually, this is a remake of a remake of a screenplay based on a novel. _Omega Man_ in 1971 was remade from _Last Man on Earth_ in 1964, all based on the 1954 novel _I am Legend_
> Frankly, I think they did best on their third try, really



Yeah, I know. Just sayin' it could theoretically have worked as a third 28-movie.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 17, 2007)

ima go see it today....hope itz worth it =)


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 17, 2007)

It was great, but one part is SO sad! The theater was packed. I almost jumped out of my seat a couple times.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 18, 2007)

pitonpeludo said:
			
		

> I just got finished watching this movie in IMAX (so glad I live within 30 minutes ). I thought it was done really well, especially with connecting certain details and such.



this post similiar to a post i made, but i have AMC Leows Centerpark 8 near my house, but not too lucky to go to an IMAX film, fraid they would be too expensive.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Dec 18, 2007)

brownsquirrel said:
			
		

> pitonpeludo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was actually only $12. I snuck in Jones soda and JujiFruits from Walgreens.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 19, 2007)

I loved the movie. I almost cried at one part 

When I seen the Alpha male I was thinking "OMG Its Adam Sessler!"


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 21, 2007)

just saw it a little while ago. wasn't what i expected, but it was still a good movie none the less


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> I loved the movie. I almost cried at one part
> 
> When I seen the Alpha male I was thinking "OMG Its Adam Sessler!"



lol XD Adam Sessler, wait, yeah it kind of does look like him


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw this movie yesterday (when it came out over here in the UK). It was class! Freaked me out though, I'm not gonna be comfortable in the dark for a while  The bit with Sam made me cry though. Brilliant movie. I jumped about 4 times. They did an excellent job on making it very creepy as well. My mind proceeded to transplant the scenerio to where I live last night in my sleep... ergh...
What didn't help was walking down the street today and seeing "MIRACLE CURE FOR ALLERGIES" plastered all over the newspapers 0.0

And omw it totally is him!


----------



## Talutie (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought it was disappointing.

Nearly two hours of plot setup, and in the last twenty minutes we meet two characters who end up being the heroes? I couldn't have cared less about them, and they are the ones who end up living. Whooptydoo.

The effects were nice and Will Smith did an outstanding job, but the film left me utterly cold.


----------



## themocaw (Dec 28, 2007)

Talutie said:
			
		

> I thought it was disappointing.
> 
> Nearly two hours of plot setup, and in the last twenty minutes we meet two characters who end up being the heroes? I couldn't have cared less about them, and they are the ones who end up living. Whooptydoo.
> 
> The effects were nice and Will Smith did an outstanding job, but the film left me utterly cold.



I preferred the book ending.  (spoiler, highlight to read)


In it, the girl he meets up with isn't a human survivor, but a member of a strain of "vampires" called the Family, who don't have the bloodlust of the standard strain, but have the same weaknesses to light.  When Neville goes around killing the vampires during the day by burning down their safe houses, he's also killing the members of the Family.  She basically tricks him into letting down his guard, taking him back to the Family, where he's about to be executed.  The night before he dies, he realizes that he's the last human being on Earth, and just as the vampires were creatures of his nightmare, he's the nightmare of the Family: a creature who walks by day, when they sleep, and kills them.  His memory will be used to frighten children in their sleep.  His last thought is, "I am Legend."

But it was too close to the Omega Man, so they couldn't use it.


----------



## Geist (Dec 31, 2007)

Book was better, the movie would of been so much more awesome if they kept that ending. </topic>


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 31, 2007)

I didn't like the movie. I walked out of the theater feeling conflicted, and I never figured out why. The ending didn't leave me with any closure, I guess. It was a great movie, very well shot, well scripted, and I couldn't think of anyone better than Will Smith to play Robert Neville. The movie just... I'm not totally why, but it felt like it rubbed me the wrong way.

The scene that everyone is alluding to, the "sad" one, I thought was shot very, very excellently. It gave us really human emotion, and I was surprised with how well Will Smith pulled it off. This was easily my favorite movie he's acted in.

 There really should be a spoiler tag on this thread so we can discuss the movie in less vague depth.


----------



## Geist (Dec 31, 2007)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> I didn't like the movie. I walked out of the theater feeling conflicted, and I never figured out why. The ending didn't leave me with any closure, I guess. It was a great movie, very well shot, well scripted, and I couldn't think of anyone better than Will Smith to play Robert Neville. The movie just... I'm not totally why, but it felt like it rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> The scene that everyone is alluding to, the "sad" one, I thought was shot very, very excellently. It gave us really human emotion, and I was surprised with how well Will Smith pulled it off. This was easily my favorite movie he's acted in.
> 
> There really should be a spoiler tag on this thread so we can discuss the movie in less vague depth.


They slapped it with the whole, happy fuzzy american everyone lives ending which is not made for this movie.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 1, 2008)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> I didn't like the movie. I walked out of the theater feeling conflicted, and I never figured out why. The ending didn't leave me with any closure, I guess. It was a great movie, very well shot, well scripted, and I couldn't think of anyone better than Will Smith to play Robert Neville. The movie just... I'm not totally why, but it felt like it rubbed me the wrong way.



Yeah, I kinda feel the same way.  The whole film was well done and all (like with Will Smith's good performance and a good script) but I felt that there were a few plotholes and a few questions left unanswered, (spoilers ahead)  like how Robert Neville was able to put up those heavy security vaults on the doors and windows by himself and how Anna really knew about the survivors colony in Vermont (even though she keeps saying that it is all "God's plan" that she had a gut feeling about). And I kind of thought that the vampires were more of a mix between vampires, zombies and mutants instead of just vampires.  I saw this movie with my family last night, and my mother thinks that the CGI animation of the vampires/zombies/mutants (XD) were basically copied from the models used for the robots in "I, Robot."  Overall, I rate the film a "B" and consider it as a film that's worth seeing for fun.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 9, 2008)

The thing about Fred confused the shit out of me for the longest time.


----------



## Dark Transparent (Jan 9, 2008)

I liked the movie ending more. I could tell the author got bored and just threw Neville's death in just to end the book. He hated it in the end renaming him as an anagram of "terrible novel" and it shows.


----------



## Oni (Jan 10, 2008)

Dark Transparent said:
			
		

> He hated it in the end renaming him as an anagram of "terrible novel" and it shows.


lol duh, just realized that now. I'm horrible at discerning hidden stuff.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 10, 2008)

I think the ending was blah, I also heard the scene was reshot to have those two actors at the end. I'll have to agree that the vampires did look like Bad Poser models (Poser as in the program XD) as someone else stated elsewhere. I think Will Smith and "Samantha's" performances obviously saved this movie.

I think the mass number of the infected was enough than just superhuman strength...but whatever.

I will go read the book, I remember the mention that the Author often did stuff for the Twilight Zone so I like stuff like that.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 23, 2008)

I just saw it today, and it blew me away. I loved it, and it was an awesome performance by Will, especially at the already-mentioned sad part. That brought tears to my eyes.


----------

